# 2.6 stable kernel is out!!!

## raylpc

It's just released in www.kernel.org

[mod edit] made sticky -- pilla

----------

## frippz

Before Xmas even. What a gift from the devs...!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ikaro

Yup  :Wink:  someone just told me on irc , 1h 20 minutes ago  :Smile: 

So x-mas aint going to be so bad afterall , thx !

----------

## noff

I already have it installed and runs great.

----------

## Tasslehoff

I now know what I am doing tonight  :Smile: 

----------

## Stormy Eyes

Hella-farking-yeah, baby! Looks like I've got something to do during my vacation after I get back from eating my relatives out of house and home. I wonder if the love-sources will be updated to handle 2.6-stable; I've been meaning to try them instead of the mm-sources.

----------

## CDLM

Joy to the World, stable has come,

the latest kernel tree.

old 2.4 is gone,

2.6 still lives on,

compile it with glee,

compile it with glee,

compile, compile, compile with glee.

----------

## steel300

 *Stormy Eyes wrote:*   

> Hella-farking-yeah, baby! Looks like I've got something to do during my vacation after I get back from eating my relatives out of house and home. I wonder if the love-sources will be updated to handle 2.6-stable; I've been meaning to try them instead of the mm-sources.

 

I am currently working on a love sources release for the stable version. Welcome to the dark side.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xgecko

When it gets to portage will it be under vanilla-sources?  And has there been any word on when it will be added to portage?  Also I've noticed people saying we need to update the module tools, what would that intell in Gentoo?

----------

## noff

Now that it is "stable" will the portage tree be changed to sys-kernel/26-sources and sys-kernel/24-sources or something like that (because those are horrible names).  I don't want to run development-sources if the kernel is stable.  :Smile: 

----------

## Stormy Eyes

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> I am currently working on a love sources release for the stable version. Welcome to the dark side. 

 

Nice to be here, in the darkness where the kernel lies.

/me gives a two-horned Hail! to steel300.

----------

## Stormy Eyes

I'm hoping that FARK accepts my headline submission:

 *Quote:*   

> Stable 2.6 kernel released. Opening weekend grosses of "Return of the King" surrender.

 

It probably won't happen, though.

----------

## Admiral LSD

You'll need to install module-init-tools but that shouldn't be a problem on Gentoo as the ebuilds have been listing that as a dependency for virtually the entire time it's been in development so I can't see why the new vanilla-sources ebuild would be any different.

----------

## CDLM

finally, Transgaming better get working on the cd-protection errors with 2.6 and diablo 2 now...  :Razz: 

 - Dave -

----------

## ikaro

got it running ... somethings arent working yet ..

nvidia drivers are up, vmware is up , sensors  urmm .. where the heck is that , framebuffer hmm not working .. alsa ..oss ermm no sound.

and the terms lockup when I type  the password for 'su' or type exit from an already started su session.

This only happens ~5 minutes after ive booted.

mayber later today i'll have this fixed.

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Mnemia

I noticed that glxgears and glxinfo + other assorted random apps segfault on me when running under the 2.6 kernel but not under 2.4. Do I need to upgrade/recompile glibc or something?

----------

## Mystilleef

Compiling the 2.6 kernel is a little different from compiling the 2.4 kernel. The most evident difference is the need to compile dev pts into the kernel. I'm not on my linux box at the moment so I can't give the exact name of the feature. 

Also, if you don't have any SCSI disks, you don't need to compile any of the SCSI modules including ide-scsi!

Lastly, sound in 2.6 is different. Now the kernel uses the ALSA feature natively. So no need to for OSS. There is a 2.6 Alsa howto on the gentoo multimedia forums, it will guide you through the process of setting up sound for 2.6. 

That's all I can remember for now.

----------

## Mirrorball

```

daenerys root # kernelversion

2.6

```

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## petrjanda

there better be a LiveCD with kernel 2.6 stable soon and with documentation on the website.

----------

## Moled

 *Mnemia wrote:*   

> I noticed that glxgears and glxinfo + other assorted random apps segfault on me when running under the 2.6 kernel but not under 2.4. Do I need to upgrade/recompile glibc or something?

 

if you built xfree with 2.4 then you need to rebuild xfree

oh and look at kernel.org, its taking some punishment

```
Load Average: 69.10 50.70 37.84 (1545 processes)

Ram: 5950784KB

Free: 4264KB

Current bandwidth utilization 250.08 Mbit/s 
```

----------

## Cossins

 *Moled wrote:*   

>  *Mnemia wrote:*   I noticed that glxgears and glxinfo + other assorted random apps segfault on me when running under the 2.6 kernel but not under 2.4. Do I need to upgrade/recompile glibc or something? 
> 
> if you built xfree with 2.4 then you need to rebuild xfree

 

No you don't... I, at least, didn't have to, everything works fine without any recompiling (except for glibc, I wanted NPTL).

- Simon

----------

## Ian Goldby

Almost no one who is already running 2.6.0-test11 will need to 'upgrade' to 2.6.0-final. That's because the devs did such a great job on the release process that there was almost nothing to fix in the final iteration.

Here's the change log. Unless there's something in there that was breaking 2.6.0-test11 for you, don't bother recompiling.

----------

## lightvhawk0

Yay I'm trying to make it work in genekernel I for some reason enjoy working hard at bein lazy.

----------

## robostac

 *Mystilleef wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, if you don't have any SCSI disks, you don't need to compile any of the SCSI modules including ide-scsi!
> 
> 

 

Except for SATA controllers, which are hidden under SCSI

----------

## frekiR

great! time for some compiling  :Smile: 

----------

## pilla

This will be the sticky thread, all the others will be moved to Dups.

----------

## Clete2

I'd love to get it. I'm not going to get it from kernel.org though. I keep emerge syncing and it complains about the same timestamp. Comparing mine to the server, I'm missing the 2.6.0 package. Could someone tell me how to force emerge sync to go with the most official server?

----------

## asimon

I already run the new kernel. Now it's time for new linux-headers... I guess I'll try an update this weekend.

----------

## Karny

 *Clete2 wrote:*   

> I'd love to get it. I'm not going to get it from kernel.org though. I keep emerge syncing and it complains about the same timestamp. Comparing mine to the server, I'm missing the 2.6.0 package. Could someone tell me how to force emerge sync to go with the most official server?

 

You needn't worry... it isn't there.

Check out http://packages.gentoo.org/

----------

## Jazz

damn, the post that i posted this was declared DUP ! so i'm reposting in this thread :-

hey !! we were promised some goodies such as reiserfs4 support ! and supermount outta box, is that implemented yet ?? 

Also, man it culdnt get better if we had the reiserfs4 final coming out before 2004 ! that would really compliment the new 2.6 stable kernel ! 

Anyways, YEEHAA 

Enjoy.. 

Bye 

Jassi

----------

## ali3nx

I sure didn't expect this. I just built 2.6.0-test11-bk12 yesterday  :Laughing: 

Framebuffer will work great btw if you compile vesafb, mode selection and vga support into the kernel and add the appropriate vga=XXX  to grub.conf after root=/path/to/your/rootfs...  There's even an option for picking a bootup logo by default. 224 color tuxie looks mighty nice on startup   :Wink: 

----------

## SnowDeath

 *CDLM wrote:*   

> finally, Transgaming better get working on the cd-protection errors with 2.6 and diablo 2 now... 
> 
>  - Dave -

 

Try disabling Kernel Automount and using supermount instead.

----------

## Clete2

 *Karny wrote:*   

>  *Clete2 wrote:*   I'd love to get it. I'm not going to get it from kernel.org though. I keep emerge syncing and it complains about the same timestamp. Comparing mine to the server, I'm missing the 2.6.0 package. Could someone tell me how to force emerge sync to go with the most official server? 
> 
> You needn't worry... it isn't there.
> 
> Check out http://packages.gentoo.org/

 

Thanks. Well, now I have to wait for the ebuild (I'm too lazy).

----------

## d3c3it

i only just compiled test11-mm last nite, oh well here we go again, to night. woo.

do you have to recompile glibc after the new kernel? i never have *well when it gets updated on portage i do but anyway*

and xfree works fine for me and i never recompiled that either. i did however reemerge ati-drivers with every new kernel

i to am going to wait for the ebuild

----------

## ali3nx

If your wanting to try it out 2.6.0 before the ebuild is available i made a post in installing gentoo describing how to update gentoo-development-sources to the stable branch. You can find it here

----------

## ed0n

I got it working with my default config (updated from test11 to 2.6).

It's good for distributions like debian, fedora, suse, becouse now on theire defualt kernel will be 2.6 and you know that 2.6 is _faster_ then 2.4 .

----------

## ctford0

 *Clete2 wrote:*   

>  *Karny wrote:*    *Clete2 wrote:*   I'd love to get it. I'm not going to get it from kernel.org though. I keep emerge syncing and it complains about the same timestamp. Comparing mine to the server, I'm missing the 2.6.0 package. Could someone tell me how to force emerge sync to go with the most official server? 
> 
> You needn't worry... it isn't there.
> 
> Check out http://packages.gentoo.org/ 
> ...

 

The ebuild is an easy fix, just copy the 2.4.23 ebuild for vanilla and then edit it and rename to adjust for the 2.6.0. I'll post mine here...

```

ETYPE="sources"

inherit kernel

OKV=2.6.0

KV=2.6.0

EXTRAVERSION=" "

S=${WORKDIR}/linux-${KV}

# What's in this kernel?

# INCLUDED:

# stock 2.6.0 kernel sources

DESCRIPTION="Full sources for the Linux kernel"

SRC_URI="mirror://kernel/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-${OKV}.tar.bz2"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/"

KEYWORDS="x86 ppc sparc alpha amd64"

SLOT="${KV}"

src_unpack() {

        unpack linux-${OKV}.tar.bz2

        cd ${S}

        kernel_universal_unpack

}

```

just put it in your portage overlay for the time being and then run 

```

ebuild vanilla-2.6.0.ebuild digest

```

chris

----------

## mimesis

well, I'm running a pretty stable pre-stable 2.6 and one problem I've not been able to fix is the kernel's detection of multiple HDDs... I'm not asking for any help on the issue as I've figured it's definitely a kernel issue as I had the multiple HDDs running on the 2.4 kernel (other things weren't though *laugh*). Anyway, I'm looking forward to seeing if this update will werk. *sigh*

----------

## Chickpea

Wow!  What great news.  I am a bit surprised that it is considered stable.  

Will have to try today and see if I can get all of my framebuffer things working.

Linux headers?  Are they updated too?

----------

## arthurzap

 *Quote:*   

> The ebuild is an easy fix, just copy the 2.4.23 ebuild for vanilla and then edit it and rename to adjust for the 2.6.0. I'll post mine here... 

 

The same thing for gentoo-sources?

Or if i have a working 2.4 gentoo-sources, if i get the vanilla it will works too?

----------

## syscrash

Isn't it already in portage as development-sources-2.6.0? Seems to be. I will emerge it and see what it is  :Razz: 

----------

## Ian Goldby

 *ali3nx wrote:*   

> I sure didn't expect this. I just built 2.6.0-test11-bk12 yesterday 

 

 *d3c3it wrote:*   

> i only just compiled test11-mm last nite, oh well here we go again, to night. woo.

 

Some people don't seem to get it. Kernel 2.6.0 stable is in almost every respect identical to 2.6.0-test11. If you are already running 2.6.0-test11, you will see no difference in switching to 2.6.0 stable. You do not need to recompile. Look at the change log if you don't believe me. The developers did an excellent job and there was almost nothing to fix going from the last release candidate to the stable release. This is how it should be of course.

Save bandwidth. Wait until there is something in the change log that will actually make a difference to you.

----------

## maxcow

so, alsa wasn't updated to 1.0_rc2 then?

guess I'll have to wait a bit more!

----------

## Visceral

I'd like to go ahead and upgrqade my existing gentoo install to 2.6. Is there a guide that can walk me through the process? Is there anything specific to 2.6 I should be aware of when installing?

----------

## dpowers

When's 2.8 come out?    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Naughtyus

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but 2.6.0 has an ebuild, but as of yet it is still in 'development-sources'.

( emerge development-sources to get 2.6.0)

Edit: sorry, looks like syscrash2k already mentioned this  :Wink: 

----------

## syscrash

 *Naughtyus wrote:*   

> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but 2.6.0 has an ebuild, but as of yet it is still in 'development-sources'.
> 
> ( emerge development-sources to get 2.6.0)
> 
> Edit: sorry, looks like syscrash2k already mentioned this 

 

Yeah  :Smile: 

```
syscrash2k@syscrash2k syscrash2k $ uname -a

Linux syscrash2k 2.6.0 #1 Thu Dec 18 15:10:02 EST 2003 i686 AMD Duron(tm) Processor  AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## scoobydu

 *maxcow wrote:*   

> so, alsa wasn't updated to 1.0_rc2 then?
> 
> guess I'll have to wait a bit more!

 

Try the test11 love sources, they are at rc2 for alsa.

----------

## Lovechild

Now I know why only like 20 people showed up at the cinema for LoTR.

scary..

----------

## Dracnor

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> Now I know why only like 20 people showed up at the cinema for LoTR.
> 
> scary..

 

Yes, must get in compiling new kernel before I see RoTK  :Smile:   I'm excited about this release, the last 2.6 kernel I used was test7...still running since the day it came out.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lovechild

just a friendly warning - there are still 88 open bugs on ACPI for 2.6, so use that code with care and file bugs on bugzilla.kernel.org if you find any.

----------

## searcher

I'm getting crappy performance out of 2.6.0-vanilla sources. I emerge module-init-tools and installed the kernel by hand, but i think i keep messing it up. No errors on boot, DMA enabled, even USB works fine, but X is just sluggish, no matter wether i use agpgart of nvidia built in agp support. Enabling DRI doesn't change anything either. Am i the only one getting this problem? 2.4.23-ck1 seems much smoother though. 

Running on an AMD athlon 1700+ with the following setup (and set all the options in the kernel gentoo needs):

```
Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 735 Host (rev 01)

PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS 530 Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)

USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 07)

IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev d0)

Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX 100 DDR/200 DDR] (rev b2)

```

X is niced at 0, so it shouldn't be causing any problems. Gonna dig some more to see if anything is messed up in my config, but tips are appreciated. (i can even see X and mozillafirebird redrawing  :Sad: )

~searcher

*edit* Stupid me, should have looked in the logs first. Dmesg does this:

```
Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at mm/page_alloc.c:548

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011d03b>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<c013d6b5>] __alloc_pages+0x365/0x370

```

----------

## ashibaka

Hey searcher, I had the same problem. Then I looked and discovered the wireless card, which I had added in as a third-party module in 2.4, was the Linux native driver, which borks a little sometimes. Check out this nifty log:

Dec 14 20:45:00 [kernel] eth0: Error -5 writing Tx descriptor to BAP          

                  - Last output repeated 41799 times -

Dec 14 20:52:49 [login(pam_unix)] session opened for user ashitaka by (uid=0)

Dec 14 20:52:49 [kernel] eth0: Error -5 writing Tx descriptor to BAP

                - Last output repeated 15968 times -

Ahahahahaha... I moved my computer upstairs to be closer to the wireless hub. I will recompile with the newer driver later, right now I am lazy  :Wink: 

----------

## Epyon

 *searcher wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *edit* Stupid me, should have looked in the logs first. Dmesg does this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I get pretty much the same thing repeated in my log and my performance doesn't suck at all. It's faster than 2.4 for me. 

```

Debug: sleeping function called from invalid context at include/asm/semaphore.h:119

in_atomic():1, irqs_disabled():0

Call Trace:

 [<c011d5bb>] __might_sleep+0xab/0xd0

 [<e0ab00d9>] __ke_down_struct_sem+0x29/0x40 [fglrx]

 [<e0abde63>] drm_find_file+0x23/0x70 [fglrx]

 [<e0abe18f>] drm_getmagic+0xff/0x160 [fglrx]

 [<e0abe090>] drm_getmagic+0x0/0x160 [fglrx]

 [<e0ab2356>] firegl_ioctl+0x146/0x1b0 [fglrx]

 [<c0166ad4>] sys_ioctl+0xf4/0x2a0

 [<c03153b6>] sysenter_past_esp+0x43/0x65

```

----------

## searcher

I did some more searching, and i removed all agpgart stuff from the kernel, emerged the masked nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx, and it seems to work fine now ... still getting the weird errors though, maybe i have verbose kernel errors on or something. It's using nvagp now, and that seems to be working great. But i'm not seeing any real improvement over 2.4.23-ck1. Maybe that one is just a great patchset  :Wink: . Gonna keep using 2.6.0 now, it's up to good speeds, gonna tweak it still some more.

~searcher

----------

## taskara

droool.. just in time for my new computer  :Wink: 

damn... if only I wasn't going away for christmas!!!  :Confused: 

anyone got a link for ide dvd / cd burning under 2.6? do we still have to use ide-scsi? or is it cdrtools that determines this?

----------

## _Nomad_

 *taskara wrote:*   

> droool.. just in time for my new computer 
> 
> damn... if only I wasn't going away for christmas!!! 
> 
> anyone got a link for ide dvd / cd burning under 2.6? do we still have to use ide-scsi? or is it cdrtools that determines this?

 

Naaa... 2.6 has native ATAPI support... no need to worry about scsi emulation. just fill in 'ATAPI cdrom support' and everything should work out of the box

assuming you've got the latest versions of everything cd related

Cheers

----------

## 5a\/ag3

w00t!!  :Very Happy: 

```
 savage@mnemonic savage $ uname -a && uptime

Linux mnemonic 2.6.0 #2 Fri Dec 19 06:58:40 MST 2003 i686 Pentium III (Katmai) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 11:02:07 up 8 min,  4 users,  load average: 0.26, 0.34, 0.20

```

running good over here  :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

 *_Nomad_ wrote:*   

>  *taskara wrote:*   droool.. just in time for my new computer 
> 
> damn... if only I wasn't going away for christmas!!! 
> 
> anyone got a link for ide dvd / cd burning under 2.6? do we still have to use ide-scsi? or is it cdrtools that determines this? 
> ...

 

cheers.. I'll have a play ... soooooon  :Very Happy: 

----------

## duff

Just emerge and configured it...what's with this crappy new `make xconfig'?  :Confused:   Went back to the curses interface.  Also, I didn't have to do much work as far as configuration goes.  Does this thing do some auto-configuration?  The only thing I have to set was my sound card.  That was pretty cool...no more make oldconfig's!

----------

## Moled

try "make gconfig" if you don't like qt

----------

## duff

Holy shit this thing is fast!  I never believed it would be this much faster! I need to figure out how to slow my mouse down  :Laughing:   And get sound working..

 *Moled wrote:*   

> try "make gconfig" if you don't like qt

 Thanks..I do like that one better.

----------

## starnix

Will the love sources be patched with forcedeth?

----------

## Lovechild

 *starnix wrote:*   

> Will the love sources be patched with forcedeth?

 

Since you were so polite about it Ill look into it - Im not the maintainer so I cant really say for sure but I would like to see this in as well, its a nice patch.

----------

## taskara

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

>  *starnix wrote:*   Will the love sources be patched with forcedeth? 
> 
> Since you were so polite about it Ill look into it - Im not the maintainer so I cant really say for sure but I would like to see this in as well, its a nice patch.

 

"forcedeth" doesn't sound like something you'd want in a kernel!!  :Wink: 

----------

## guy

I'm having problems with 2.6....

First off, I don't even have a visible display when I boot. It's just black. I've tried with  framebuffer (which I used in 2.4) and with just VGA. Both are black. I can still login and startx fine, but no console.

Also, my logitech USB mouse stopped working. I haven't spent much time with this and think I could figure it out, but the blank screen is killing me.

Any word of when splashscreens will work in 2.6 or do they work now? (not that I care... text would be fine with me right about now!!)

----------

## Neuros

 *Visceral wrote:*   

> I'd like to go ahead and upgrqade my existing gentoo install to 2.6. Is there a guide that can walk me through the process? Is there anything specific to 2.6 I should be aware of when installing?

 

There is a 2.4 > 2.6 guide in the forums:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=70838&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=2+6+kernel

Have fun.

----------

## Evangelion

 *Ian Goldby wrote:*   

>  *ali3nx wrote:*   I sure didn't expect this. I just built 2.6.0-test11-bk12 yesterday  
> 
>  *d3c3it wrote:*   i only just compiled test11-mm last nite, oh well here we go again, to night. woo. 
> 
> Some people don't seem to get it. Kernel 2.6.0 stable is in almost every respect identical to 2.6.0-test11. If you are already running 2.6.0-test11, you will see no difference in switching to 2.6.0 stable. You do not need to recompile. Look at the change log if you don't believe me. The developers did an excellent job and there was almost nothing to fix going from the last release candidate to the stable release. This is how it should be of course.

 

As your link clearly showed, there ARE differences between test11 and final. And there was a showstopper-bug for A64/Opteron fixed in the final 2.6.0.

----------

## searcher

 *guy wrote:*   

> First off, I don't even have a visible display when I boot. It's just black. I've tried with  framebuffer (which I used in 2.4) and with just VGA. Both are black. I can still login and startx fine, but no console.

 

Make sure you compile VESA driver support, and that you have none of the accelerated framebuffer drivers in the kernel. This did the trick for me when i had the same problem. 

~searcher

----------

## smellycheeseboy

I just installed beta 11 last friday and they already have the stable out.  I love Linux especially Gentoo Linux.  MS can suck a fat one.

Me

----------

## Kalin

Ok, now with the 2.6.0 out, I am giving it a try...

But:

1. (fixed) On boot a message saying You don't have devfs support...

Fix: I had to enable devfs in config (thought, I won't need it)

2. (fixed) I cannot start X, because my USB mouse cannot be found...

Fix: after putting back devfs, all works

3. My (Japanese) keyboard is not working in console (e.g. cannot type |)

4. (fixed) usb-ohci driver is renamed ohci-hcd

Fix: in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 put ohci-hcd

5. (fixed?)vmware cannot be configured 

Fix: re-emerge vmware-workstation and reconfigure it. (after running it gives a warning about new kernel, but seems to work)

6. don't like that 2.6.0 is development-sources and creates /usr/src/linux-beta symlink (moved to /usr/src/linux to instal nvidia-kernel, etc.).

7. (workaround)Some problems with alsa (not compiled as module?), but that depends on me running X to test (dep on 2)

Fix:  When starting /etc/init.d/alsasound I get some errors (FATAL: Module already in kernel) for snd_intel8x0 and snd_seq_oss, but everything else works

Thanks to Cossins for devfs!

Now working on the console keyboard...

/ now running 2.6.0 (vanilla) /Last edited by Kalin on Fri Dec 19, 2003 1:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cossins

 *Kalin wrote:*   

> Ok, now with the 2.6.0 out, I am giving it a try...
> 
> But:
> 
> 1. On boot a message saying You don't have devfs support...
> ...

 

Well, all of these problems are solved by a proper configuration...

Your USB-mouse might not be found if ohci-hcd is loaded after the module for your mouse.

You have to specifically enable devfs support.

- Simon

----------

## benj~

great, the ttyUSB bug has been fixed in 2.6 stable.

now i don't need to boot 2.4 just to sync my ipaq!

----------

## floffe

 *starnix wrote:*   

> Will the love sources be patched with forcedeth?

 

Isn't forcedeth in the vanilla-sources? Then it wouldn't have to be patched in? I run the gentoo-dev-sources 2.6-test11, and it is there for sure  :Smile: 

----------

## guy

 *searcher wrote:*   

>  *guy wrote:*   First off, I don't even have a visible display when I boot. It's just black. I've tried with  framebuffer (which I used in 2.4) and with just VGA. Both are black. I can still login and startx fine, but no console. 
> 
> Make sure you compile VESA driver support, and that you have none of the accelerated framebuffer drivers in the kernel. This did the trick for me when i had the same problem. 
> 
> ~searcher

 

I can't seem to find VESA support anywhere..   :Embarassed: 

[edit]oh, this is with framebuffers enabled. I'll give that a shot. But why wouldn't it work with no FB enabled at all?!

[edit] I got the USB working... the modules are called ohci-hcd and ehci-hcd now. But the console is still a no go... my monitor is clearly on-- the screen is pseudo-black and my button turns it off.[/edit]

----------

## Faffy

I am running a web/php/ftp/proxy/mail server with Gentoo 1.4. I do not have anything fancy on it (ie. KDE, Gnome...). The server does not need that.  My questions is, would I see any performance difference if I used the 2.6 kernel? 

Faffy

----------

## guy

 *guy wrote:*   

>  *searcher wrote:*    *guy wrote:*   First off, I don't even have a visible display when I boot. It's just black. I've tried with  framebuffer (which I used in 2.4) and with just VGA. Both are black. I can still login and startx fine, but no console. 
> 
> Make sure you compile VESA driver support, and that you have none of the accelerated framebuffer drivers in the kernel. This did the trick for me when i had the same problem. 
> 
> ~searcher 
> ...

 

lol, you didn't tell me I had to turn framebuffer console on too!   :Rolling Eyes: 

I didn't see that new option- everything's working now. But seriously, it seems stupid to have to turn on framebuffer AND framebuffer console. I mean, why not turn on framebuffer, framebuffer console, framebuffer console on tty1, framebuffer console on tty1 on boot???

Any word on splashscreens yet?

Also, I get a lot of errors from modprobe (like couldn't find keybdev, hid, mousedev and also problems unloading snd_card_1 -> snd_card_7) How can I get rid of them?

----------

## pilla

 *guy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I didn't see that new option- everything's working now. But seriously, it seems stupid to have to turn on framebuffer AND framebuffer console. I mean, why not turn on framebuffer, framebuffer console, framebuffer console on tty1, framebuffer console on tty1 on boot???
> 
> 

 

Maybe because a framebuffer can be used for other things that not a framebuffer console. Like, for example, an X server.

----------

## RemcoNL

I have 2.6 running now. So far, I didn't look at anything after 2.4.23, so it was quite a surprise! ALSA worked just fine, my elcheapo Tekram SCSI-drivers are included, and even "make menuconfig" has a new structure. I like it!

But, the problem part:

I have no more "BEEP" on my consoles, whenever I use "TAB" or just backspace too much... I miss it!

Solution: I (shame on my) forgot the include the pc-speaker, which is found in input devices ==> misc ... Thanks to Ari Rahikkala below!

And the *annoying* problem: my xterm doesn't work anymore!!

I'm using Gnome, and the 'gnome-terminal' does startup, but without even a prompt, it just gives a blinking cursor (and I can't do anything).

Normally, I use 'xterm', or more exact: 

```
/usr/X11R6/bin/xterm -bg black -fg white -ls
```

, but now it doesn't start up anymore.

Solution: Including "filesystems ==> pseudo filesystems ==> /dev/pts" did the trick! Thanks to FantasMic below!

Any ideas? Is this the part where I'm gonna have to recompile X itself?

I can of course just try, but it'll take me some 10 hours...

----------

## Ari Rahikkala

 *RemcoNL wrote:*   

> But, the problem part:
> 
> I have no more "BEEP" on my consoles, whenever I use "TAB" or just backspace too much... I miss it!

 

Hm... does the default kernel config inculde PC speaker support? It's somewhere under input devices, IIRC...

----------

## FantasMic

 *RemcoNL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> my xterm doesn't work anymore!!
> 
> 

 

I think you forgot the devpts pseudo filesystem. It is now not a part of the devfs anymore.

You have to compile it and mount it at /dev/pts in order to user virtual terminals, such as xterm.

----------

## MrNugget

Cool, i am going to compile it when im done with my homepage  :Smile: 

But, as i'm a "newbie" in compiling kernels, i've got a question:

I don't need to load the ide-scsi module, right? And i need to remove

that ide-scsi line from my lilo.conf, right?  :Smile: 

MrNugget

----------

## Ian Goldby

 *Evangelion wrote:*   

> As your link clearly showed, there ARE differences between test11 and final. And there was a showstopper-bug for A64/Opteron fixed in the final 2.6.0.

  Yes, but most people don't have an A64/Opteron. Given how little there is in the change log, and how it is all pretty isoteric stuff, the chances are overwhelmingly high that you don't need to recompile. You'll know if you do.

----------

## AgenT

Merry, merry Linux indeed! 

Great for those that just finished their finals  :Wink: 

----------

## AgenT

 *Faffy wrote:*   

> I am running a web/php/ftp/proxy/mail server with Gentoo 1.4. I do not have anything fancy on it (ie. KDE, Gnome...). The server does not need that.  My questions is, would I see any performance difference if I used the 2.6 kernel? 
> 
> Faffy

 

Probably not. If it's a server and it works, why break it?  :Smile:  Plus, I bet the newest 1.4 is still more stable than the new 2.6. And even if there are some performance enhancements that would benefit you, I doubt you would see a difference unless your server is hit hard.

----------

## Adamal

 *AgenT wrote:*   

> Merry, merry Linux indeed! 
> 
> Great for those that just finished their finals 

 

And for those who just graduated!!!

----------

## Clete2

 *Adamal wrote:*   

>  *AgenT wrote:*   Merry, merry Linux indeed! 
> 
> Great for those that just finished their finals  
> 
> And for those who just graduated!!!

 

And for those who have just exempted all their exams for the first semester. (Me  :Very Happy: ). You have to get an A average on every subject. If we knew about this before, I would have exempted before  :Razz: . Lucky, we finish in the summer. You're probably in college or something.  :Razz: .

----------

## arand

Does anyone know any good docapps for monitoring processor usage and the like with 2.6.  I used allin1 with 2.4 but now it segfaults.  Now with 2.6 I am using gkrellm however I don't like how it is setup.

----------

## buckminst

I had tried 2.6.0-test9, and I thought that kernel was quite good... never got around to trying -test11, and now stable's out. 

I compiled it, of course... and I'm still getting unresolved symbols with AGPGART (compiled as module, along with via agp), and a bunch of iptables modules... nothing superhorribly critical... but I had to move ALSA into the kernel in order to fix unresolved symbols in it a few test versions back, and if the other symbol problems haven't been resolved yet, i'm betting those weren't either.

I'm not sure _why_ I'm getting these errors, I tried to configure it just like my 2.4 kernel was configured... I guess I just blindly assumed that setting the same options would work the same.

Oh well. Here's to a very nice <observed holiday here> present from the kernel devs!

----------

## aardvark

hmppf,  I just upgraded from test 11 to final on two different systems and... on both of them it is NOT able to mount the root=/dev/hda2 which is a reiserfs partition. The config is unchanged from test11 and so is the grub boot line. YES, reiserfs is compiled in + devfs + devpts.

All should be ok, it just can't find/mount the reiserfs root on /dev/hda2 ?!@#

Am I missing something here???

Oh yes, the two systems I tried are complete independent and one has a sis chipset , the other a via chipset...

----------

## MrNugget

And i just tried to run the 2.6 kernel, without success. Everything was slowly ( GDM, Gnome.. ), he couldn't find my eth0, and webcam driver.. hehe, forget

about that.

----------

## dob

Anyone else gets this?

```
  LD      arch/i386/mm/built-in.o

 CC      arch/i386/mach-default/setup.o

cc1: ../kernel: Not a directory

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/mach-default/setup.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/mach-default] Error 2
```

I get this very early (after 30secs or so of compiling).

I had compiled several 2.6-test kernels without any such problem .. so I'm confused that it doesn't work  :Shocked: 

----------

## digicosm

Is there any good reason to install 2.6.0 if you already have the Gentoo kernel (r9) installed?  My understanding is that the Gentoo guys patched 2.4.20 to include the features that already exist in 2.6.0.  If so, what are the big advantages to upgrading?

Thanks!

----------

## Mango

Hi!

I am new in the Linux area so my question may be logic for others than me.

What is best for servers, are the vanilla 2.6 the one, or should I still use the WOLK 4.9 kernel?

Will the next WOLK kernel be based on the new 2.6 kernel?

----------

## Mindstab

I've been playing with 2.6.0-test kernels on off for a month or so now.

So when 2.6 came  out I figured I'd take the plunge and ad nptl to glibc as well.

Well, recompiled it + wine + java and a few other things.  Xmms refused to start because of some problem with the cdread plugin and recompiling both didnt solve that... wine + homeworld was waaaaay slower... and a few other things felt slugish.  So I fell back to 2.4.23 sans nptl for now...

----------

## Tazmanian

I updated to 2.6 last night.  Everything seems to be working fine except for one annoyance.  The gnome multiload applet seems to be unable to obtain any system memory/swap information -- both the memory and swap indicators are at 0%, which is definitely incorrect.

I am also getting similar behaviour with the "memory and swap history" graph in gnome-system-monitor.  (The per-process memory usage reporting seems to work fine, though....)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?  I've tried re-emerging gnome-applets, but no change.    :Crying or Very sad: 

sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.0

gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.4.0

----------

## Tazmanian

 *tazmanian wrote:*   

> I updated to 2.6 last night.  The gnome multiload applet seems to be unable to obtain any system memory/swap information -- both the memory and swap indicators are at 0%, which is definitely incorrect.

 

[solution]  I've emerged gnome-applets-2.4.1-r2, and that seems to fix this.  The gnome-system-monitor seems to be still b0rked, though.

----------

## butters

Anyone know if the mm patchset will be continued for the stable tree?  How do the gentoo-dev-sources kernels compare to the mm-sources kernels?

----------

## zojas

 *arand wrote:*   

> Does anyone know any good docapps for monitoring processor usage and the like with 2.6.  I used allin1 with 2.4 but now it segfaults.  Now with 2.6 I am using gkrellm however I don't like how it is setup.

 

I made a patch for allin1. sometimes it still crashes (I think because of one of the other monitors) but at least it mostly runs. the file in /proc looks different now.

http://www.desertsol.com/~kevin/allin1-0.4.5-linux2.6.diff.bz2

----------

## Lovechild

 *butters wrote:*   

> Anyone know if the mm patchset will be continued for the stable tree?  How do the gentoo-dev-sources kernels compare to the mm-sources kernels?

 

it will act as a staging area for major changes.

gentoo-dev-sources seems to be more targeted at transfering the gentoo-sources features like supermount and bootsplash to 2.6, as well as a few driver updates.  Where as mm is for major changes: scheduler testing, IO pattern improvements, dangerous stuff  :Smile: 

----------

## zojas

 *tazmanian wrote:*   

>  *tazmanian wrote:*   I updated to 2.6 last night.  The gnome multiload applet seems to be unable to obtain any system memory/swap information -- both the memory and swap indicators are at 0%, which is definitely incorrect. 
> 
> [solution]  I've emerged gnome-applets-2.4.1-r2, and that seems to fix this.  The gnome-system-monitor seems to be still b0rked, though.

 

/proc/meminfo looks different in 2.6 than in 2.4. so someone needs to change gnome-system-monitor if it was using /proc/meminfo as the source of its data

----------

## Lovechild

libgtop 2.0.8 fixes those memory usage display errors btw.

----------

## zojas

hey guys, anybody notice slower hdparm results on 2.6?

I used to get this from hdparm -tT /dev/hda in 2.4.22-vanilla:

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   576 MB in  2.00 seconds = 288.00 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  138 MB in  3.02 seconds =  45.70 MB/sec           

```

now I get this in 2.6.0:

```

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   572 MB in  2.00 seconds = 285.76 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   84 MB in  3.00 seconds =  27.96 MB/sec

11:24pm0raven#hdparm !$                                                       ~

hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  1 (on)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 234375000, start = 0

```

how do I get back to the 40s?

----------

## Lovechild

What does a more comprehensive test suite like Bonnie++ say - hdparm is an incredibly poor and errorprone test suite.. in general it's hard to benchmark disk IO, correctly under all possible combinations of loads to give the best picture of performance. 

I had a friend, who at one time tried to write a performance test suite for Linux, and he learned the hard way that grown men can cry like babies.

----------

## zojas

here's what bonnie++ gave me in 2.6. this is a western digital 120gb drive.

how does this look?

```

Version  1.03       ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random-

                    -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP

raven            2G  7126  89 34346  40 11571  12  7856  81 28035  17 208.7   1

                    ------Sequential Create------ --------Random Create--------

                    -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- -Create-- --Read--- -Delete--

              files  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP

                 16  7588  91 +++++ +++  6663  91  7293  90 +++++ +++  6055  91

raven,2G,7126,89,34346,40,11571,12,7856,81,28035,17,208.7,1,16,7588,91,+++++,+++,6663,91,7293,90,+++++,+++,6055,91

bonnie++ -d . -u kevin  453.95s user 102.81s system 59% cpu 15:36.24 total

```

----------

## Lovechild

you are asking people to compare 2.6 with 2.4 and you provide no results for 2.4.

----------

## zojas

ya, I realized how dumb that was after I posted it.

I ran bonnie++ on my workstation, then rebooted to 2.4.21 and ran it again. here's the two results:

2.4.21:

```

Version  1.03       ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random-

                    -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP

ocotillo         1G  7809  69 25434  30 11240   8  9450  77 26708   8 196.8   0

                    ------Sequential Create------ --------Random Create--------

                    -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- -Create-- --Read--- -Delete--

              files  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP

                 16 10439  79 +++++ +++ 10219  86 10881  85 +++++ +++  8241  81

ocotillo,1G,7809,69,25434,30,11240,8,9450,77,26708,8,196.8,0,16,10439,79,+++++,+++,10219,86,10881,85,+++++,+++,8241,81

bonnie++ -d . -u kevin  163.67s user 47.10s system 44% cpu 7:55.43 total

```

2.6.0:

```

Version  1.03       ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random-

                    -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP

ocotillo         1G  8231  78 23498  26 10211   7  8355  78 22244   9 166.4   1

                    ------Sequential Create------ --------Random Create--------

                    -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- -Create-- --Read--- -Delete--

              files  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP

                 16 11169  99 +++++ +++  7697  77 10332  97 +++++ +++  7463  90

ocotillo,1G,8231,78,23498,26,10211,7,8355,78,22244,9,166.4,1,16,11169,99,+++++,+++,7697,77,10332,97,+++++,+++,7463,90

bonnie++ -d . -u kevin  185.10s user 46.06s system 45% cpu 8:30.25 total

```

----------

## Lovechild

Higher throughput on 2.6.0 - as I suspected hdparm's messurement are smoking crack.

But it takes longer, so you have a bottleneck somewhere. try if hdparm -m512 -c1 -D1 -d1 /dev/hda makes a difference on 2.6.0 - I heard the sector handling is a little broken on some hds with 2.6.

You could also try the cfq IO scheduler or deadline (CFQ is Love and mm only) (set elevator=deadline in grub appends)

You will notice much better CPU utilisation on 2.6, but I think the anticipation semantics are not good for benchmarking, deadline might be better, I doubt CFQ will do anything but improve desktop type feel benchmarks.

----------

## zojas

cool.

I realized i was running folding @ home during the tests, so I re-ran them without that going. I tried your hdparm suggestion also, it seems to have helped!

2.4.21:, default hdparm (hdparm -d1 /dev/hda I believe):

```

Version  1.03       ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random-

                    -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP

ocotillo         1G  8696  77 23851  28 11762   9 10906  89 27264   9 203.2   0

                    ------Sequential Create------ --------Random Create--------

                    -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- -Create-- --Read--- -Delete--

              files  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP

                 16 13306  99 +++++ +++ 11949  99 11157  87 +++++ +++ 10050  99

ocotillo,1G,8696,77,23851,28,11762,9,10906,89,27264,9,203.2,0,16,13306,99,+++++,+++,11949,99,11157,87,+++++,+++,10050,99

bonnie++ -d . -u kevin  163.66s user 47.51s system 47% cpu 7:20.21 total

```

2.6.0, default hdparm (hdparm -d1 /dev/hda I believe):

```

Version  1.03       ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random-

                    -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP

ocotillo         1G  9654  82 30289  31 10572   8 10253  83 24967   8 219.9   1

                    ------Sequential Create------ --------Random Create--------

                    -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- -Create-- --Read--- -Delete--

              files  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP

                 16 12379  96 +++++ +++ 11252  99 11945 100 +++++ +++  8457  89

ocotillo,1G,9654,82,30289,31,10572,8,10253,83,24967,8,219.9,1,16,12379,96,+++++,+++,11252,99,11945,100,+++++,+++,8457,89

bonnie++ -d . -u kevin  162.61s user 41.37s system 46% cpu 7:16.61 total

```

2.6.0, hdparm -m512 -c1 -D1 -d1 /dev/hda 

```

Version  1.03       ------Sequential Output------ --Sequential Input- --Random-

                    -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--

Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP

ocotillo         1G 10746  91 21787  22 12629   9 10035  81 25063   8 233.8   1

                    ------Sequential Create------ --------Random Create--------

                    -Create-- --Read--- -Delete-- -Create-- --Read--- -Delete--

              files  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP  /sec %CP

                 16 12657  99 +++++ +++ 11217 100 10758  88 +++++ +++  9445  99

ocotillo,1G,10746,91,21787,22,12629,9,10035,81,25063,8,233.8,1,16,12657,99,+++++,+++,11217,100,10758,88,+++++,+++,9445,99

bonnie++ -d . -u kevin  162.46s user 41.14s system 48% cpu 7:02.31 total

```

----------

## Sfynx

I'd suggest it is best to go into single user mode before doing those tests  :Smile:  just to have as few interfering factors as possible  :Smile: 

I ran bonnie++ three times on both 2.4.23 and 2.6.0 and 2.6.0 shows a higher sequential block output (40MB/sec vs. 54MB/sec), and other values are pretty much the same, just a little better in 2.6.0.

Have a Western Digital 80 GB HD with 8 MB cache.

----------

## Lovechild

I notice you are not using the correct -X setting (normally -X69)

But this is more the results I was looking for - 2.6.0 kicks ass.

----------

## zojas

cool.

I've been using loop-aes for a while now to encrypt my swap partition (and my /home partition on my laptop)

anyway, I've noticed that the gentoo patchset for the 2.4 kernel included the crypto API. Can that be used to encrypt swap too? then once there's a 2.6.0-gentoo maybe I'll try switching to that. I'd need to convert my /home partition on the laptop over too, hopefully without having to copy it somewhere & copy it back.

has anybody used the crypto API to encrypt the swap partition?

----------

## Lovechild

 *Sfynx wrote:*   

> I'd suggest it is best to go into single user mode before doing those tests  just to have as few interfering factors as possible 
> 
> I ran bonnie++ three times on both 2.4.23 and 2.6.0 and 2.6.0 shows a higher sequential block output (40MB/sec vs. 54MB/sec), and other values are pretty much the same, just a little better in 2.6.0.
> 
> Have a Western Digital 80 GB HD with 8 MB cache.

 

That largely depends on weither or not you want a realistic benchmark - such tight benchmarks will only be good as reference from 2.4 to 2.6 fx. not as a meassurement for real world performance.

----------

## Chickpea

If 2.6 is supposed to be so wonderful and stable (except for those 88 bugs Lovechild mentioned), then why all the different patch set still?  

If a person, say me, who is just your average jane need all this patching?  All I do is compile and surf.

Curious,

----------

## Lovechild

 *Chickpea wrote:*   

> If 2.6 is supposed to be so wonderful and stable (except for those 88 bugs Lovechild mentioned), then why all the different patch set still?  
> 
> If a person, say me, who is just your average jane need all this patching?  All I do is compile and surf.
> 
> Curious,

 

You dont, the patches are normally for enhanced functionality, added features or major reworks (like nicks scheduler and wlis vm), but for a standard x86 machine you shouldnt need any patches it should just work - of course theres always between release bugfixes that are nice to have for certain issues, but those are normally rare.

-edit-

oh Average JANE, this makes the female gentoo user count.. like 6..  :Smile: 

----------

## Squinky86

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> oh Average JANE, this makes the female gentoo user count.. like 6.. 

 

Once a certain friend crashes her windows computer again, I'll see if I can bring the count up to 7, but no promises!

As for 2.6, if someone has extra time, could they compile floppy support as a module, tell modules.d/kernel-2.6 to load it, start X, then see if /dev/fd0 exists?  I have to rmmod floppy and modprobe floppy after I start X to get it working.  Note that I have an ASUS P4T-E motherboard, which causes erors if floppy support is built in, so it may just be an ASUS issue, but I would like to make sure it's no bug.

----------

## Beekster

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

> As for 2.6, if someone has extra time, could they compile floppy support as a module, tell modules.d/kernel-2.6 to load it, start X, then see if /dev/fd0 exists?  I have to rmmod floppy and modprobe floppy after I start X to get it working.  Note that I have an ASUS P4T-E motherboard, which causes erors if floppy support is built in, so it may just be an ASUS issue, but I would like to make sure it's no bug.

 

I'm running a P4T-E as well, and will give it a go.  I have a floppy drive somewhere that I have never installed in the machine...  Haven't missed it...   :Smile: 

----------

## Beekster

My current kernel has the floppy support built in, despite this machine never before having the drive installed.  I've been meaning to install it for "quite a while"...

dmesg gives me:

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

And there is no /dev/fd0

The BIOS sees it during the POST just fine.

Hmmm.  I'll try as a module and get back to you.  Might be a while, need some sleep first.

----------

## Chickpea

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> oh Average JANE, this makes the female gentoo user count.. like 6.. 

 

Ah, we are up to six now.... we're gaining on ya!   :Wink: 

thanks for the reply.  It helps a bunch

----------

## Trejkaz

I'm still not convinced that anyone has explained why 2.6.0 is in development-sources and not vanilla-sources.

According to the Gentoo Linux Kernel Guide, the vanilla sources are for "the official kernel sources released on http://www.kernel.org/."  2.6.0 was certainly released, is certainly official, yet is still in development-sources.

----------

## pilla

 *Trejkaz wrote:*   

> I'm still not convinced that anyone has explained why 2.6.0 is in development-sources and not vanilla-sources.
> 
> According to the Gentoo Linux Kernel Guide, the vanilla sources are for "the official kernel sources released on http://www.kernel.org/."  2.6.0 was certainly released, is certainly official, yet is still in development-sources.

 

As it was said before, they aren't the vanilla sources because some things may not compile/work with it yet. But if you want to use the 2.6.0, you just have to emerge the development-sources for the moment. I can't see what is the problem with it.

If it really annoys you, just copy the development-sources to vanilla-sources and good luck with eventual emerges that won't like it.

----------

## Trejkaz

Nah, I didn't see it explicitly mentioned.  At least not on this thread, or not clearly.

It's not that much of an inconvenience, it's just a break in the convention.  It symlinks linux-beta to 2.6.0 instead of linux too (it's not beta...)

As far as I'm concerned, this means they should update the Gentoo Linux Kernel Guide, because it's obvious that development-sources-2.6.0 now blatantly contradicts the written documentation.

Perhaps "the official kernel sources released on http://www.kernel.org/, excluding those starting from 2.6.0" would work.

----------

## i_hate_your_os

Yeah, I'm sure NASA is upgrading all their space modules to 2.6.0 as we speak because it's "gold" release-grade code!!!

Think: how long did it take for 2.4 to get wide adoption?  Expect the same, roughly speaking, for 2.6 (2.6.0 might be a bit closer than 2.4.0 was, so maybe a little sooner).  Until then, "beta" or no, I see nothing wrong with the name development-sources...  Besides, I wouldn't be surprised if there is some horrible quirk that would occur in portage if it were renamed to vanilla-sources.

But, I will not be a party pooper: have fun getting worked up over the semantics!!  Consider it your duty to prove that gentooers are as pedantic and nerdy as the users of the rest of the linux distributions!

Oh, btw, the pedantic and nerdy devil-guy ( :Twisted Evil: ) on my shoulder reminds me to mention that Trejkaz is probably right about changing the docs to be accurate   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Trejkaz

Hey, there are certainly quirks with the kernel itself.  Myself, a nasty ALSA permissions problem that only started happening at 2.6.

Mind you though, if it were simply a quirk with having it in the correct spot in portage, if would be in vanilla-sources but masked until that quirk were figured out.

I have no issues with Gentoo's own 2.6.0 sources being marked as development, but how long has the vanilla kernel been in development already? :-/

----------

## Tazmanian

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> libgtop 2.0.8 fixes those memory usage display errors btw.

 

Actually, libgtop 2.0.7 (for which there is an official stable ebuild for x86) suffices.

Thanks!

----------

## Chaosite

I got 2.6.0 running last night. I used the gentoo-dev-sources flavor.

Had to compile in my ACX100 drivers, and mess around with ALSA a bit, but its working now!

Click here for a screenie!

----------

## Beekster

 *Squinky86 wrote:*   

> <snip>
> 
> Note that I have an ASUS P4T-E motherboard, which causes erors if floppy support is built in, so it may just be an ASUS issue, but I would like to make sure it's no bug.

 

Well I think I'm seeing the same issue(s).

With floppy as a module, dmesg gives a few interesting things:

<snip>

BIOS EDD facility v0.10 2003-Oct-11, 2 devices found

Please report your BIOS at http://domsch.com/linux/edd30/results.html

<snip>

inserting floppy driver for 2.6.0

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

inserting floppy driver for 2.6.0

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M<4>devfs_mk_bdev: could not append to parent for floppy/0u1440

devfs_mk_bdev: could not append to parent for floppy/0u1680

devfs_mk_bdev: could not append to parent for floppy/0u1722

devfs_mk_bdev: could not append to parent for floppy/0u1743

devfs_mk_bdev: could not append to parent for floppy/0u1760

devfs_mk_bdev: could not append to parent for floppy/0u1920

devfs_mk_bdev: could not append to parent for floppy/0u1840

devfs_mk_bdev: could not append to parent for floppy/0u1600

devfs_mk_bdev: could not append to parent for floppy/0u360

devfs_mk_bdev: could not append to parent for floppy/0u720

devfs_mk_bdev: could not append to parent for floppy/0u820

devfs_mk_bdev: could not append to parent for floppy/0u830

devfs_mk_bdev: could not append to parent for floppy/0u1040

devfs_mk_bdev: could not append to parent for floppy/0u1120

devfs_mk_bdev: could not append to parent for floppy/0u800

devfs_mk_bdev: could not append to parent for floppy/0

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

I'm pretty sure I'm on BIOS 1007, and I have upgraded it at some stage from whatever it was when I got it.

Anyway, for me, there was no /dev/floppy directory with the driver built in, and I didn't notice any of the above messages on boot.

With floppy as a module, it autoinserted on boot, and I did get a /dev/floppy directory, but no /dev/fd0 (which is only a link to /dev/floppy/fd0).

An rmmod floppy and modprobe floppy later, and I can see /dev/fd0 as I would expect.  Weird.

  I will check out the site mentioned for reporting my BIOS.  This board appears to do things a bit differently than they expect.

Log messages:

 *Quote:*   

> Dec 25 21:32:39 [kernel] inserting floppy driver for 2.6.0
> 
> Dec 25 21:32:42 [kernel] floppy0: no floppy controllers found
> 
> Dec 25 21:32:42 [modprobe] FATAL: Error inserting floppy (/lib/modules/2.6.0/kernel/drivers/block/floppy.ko): No such device_
> ...

 

I think there are two issues, one relates to some aspect of the BIOS on this M/B being unrecognised, and the other appears to be a devfs issue.  One or both could be affecting the floppy, or they could be related, with one issue causing the other.

----------

## sindre

I find that interactivity sometimes behave a bit strangely imo. Say I start a compile and fire up a game of Diablo 2 or zsnes. What I get is smooth performance with short chops intervalled by about 3 seconds or so. The strange part is that this seems to be consistant (the time between everytime I get a chop). I've tried the common schedulers, finding nick's interactivity patch combined with cfq to be the best, however it doesn't differ much from the defaults. I'm 300 kms from my pc now so I can't check, but I think changing the i/o scheduler had most effect.

Is this a known or solvable problem?

----------

## Squinky86

 *Beekster wrote:*   

> I'm pretty sure I'm on BIOS 1007, and I have upgraded it at some stage from whatever it was when I got it.
> 
> Anyway, for me, there was no /dev/floppy directory with the driver built in, and I didn't notice any of the above messages on boot.
> 
> With floppy as a module, it autoinserted on boot, and I did get a /dev/floppy directory, but no /dev/fd0 (which is only a link to /dev/floppy/fd0).
> ...

 

I think the bios/motherboard is trying to probe the floppy drive as the kernel loads it, causing problems.  As a module, the time the floppy support is loaded changes, and the bios has already probed it or sent it some signal.  That's all I can think is happening, but I think I did mention that I had to have it as a module in 2.4 for it to work, too.

Should this go in the kernel/gentoo bugzilla, remain here, or just remain an unrepaired hardware compatibility issue?  Not many people use floppy drives anymore, anyways, but if an easy fix can be found, it'd be good.

----------

## swat

Yup, been running this for a while, with the patch from alsa-project to give me the 1.0.0-rc2 alsa in the kernel. 

Everything is rock solid here!    :Very Happy: 

Simon

----------

## Suicidal

 *Quote:*   

> As it was said before, they aren't the vanilla sources because some things may not compile/work with it yet. But if you want to use the 2.6.0, you just have to emerge the development-sources for the moment. I can't see what is the problem with it. 

 

I really dont either except is is an official release be kernel.org. Possibly it should be in vanilla-sources but masked.

----------

## dpowers

X is automatically using 40-50% of the CPU at all times with the 2.6 kernel.  The 2.4 kernel was just fine before I made the change (gkrellm always showed 0% CPU usage when there was no activity in gnome).  Any thoughts as to why this might be?  I read that it may be the Nvidia binary driver that could be causing this, but I switched to the nv driver, and CPU still hovered around 20%.  

Thoughts?

----------

## lizardloop

I have pretty much everything I want working in 2.6 now except my USB card reader. How do I go about setting that up? Is it the same procedure as with 2.4? (using scsi emulation for example).

----------

## pranyi

I experience strange long freezes when using 2.6.0 kernel. I don't have the same problem with 2.4.20

It only occurs if I have serious overload on my system (compiling huge projects, etc.). In this case the system sometimes freezes for several seconds. After that, it seems OK, but I still prefer a system which is a bit sluggish in general, but reliably responsible.

----------

## KK_r

@lizardloop:

yes it's the same procedure, look at the help for scsi-emulation it says it's needed for usb-mass storage

----------

## lizardloop

 *KK_r wrote:*   

> @lizardloop:
> 
> yes it's the same procedure, look at the help for scsi-emulation it says it's needed for usb-mass storage

 

I'll get right on that.

----------

## lizardloop

Got it working now. Just compiled all the USB stuff that seemed related into the kernel and compiled scsi disk support as a module. Restarted, popped in the card reader and bingo sda1 appeared and mounted fine.

----------

## Stormy Eyes

I'm using the 2.6 mm-sources, and everything's rock-solid. 2-3% CPU usage when sitting idle in X (using Openbox 3 and gdesklets), and a bit more when I've got Rhythmbox playing.

----------

## Zephaniah

When is kernel 2.6 destined to become vanilla-sources, or is it going to stay as development-sources?

----------

## markfl

 *Zephaniah wrote:*   

> When is kernel 2.6 destined to become vanilla-sources, or is it going to stay as development-sources?

 

yeah, i want to know this as well since 2.6 is now default vanilla kernel on kernel.org

we could have:

vanilla-sources 2.6

development-sources 2.7 when it arrives

old-sources 2.4

just an idea

----------

## siti

I think they should move to a new naming scheme like:

2.2-vanilla

2.4-vanilla

2.6-vanilla

2.7-vanilla

And vanilla can be changed accordingly for gentoo-sources etc.

----------

## G-Style

Is it possible for me to have 2.4 as a backup just in case 2.6 messes up some how?

----------

## Zephaniah

 *G-Style wrote:*   

> Is it possible for me to have 2.4 as a backup just in case 2.6 messes up some how?

 

Yep, you just build your 2.6 kernel, put the image in /boot (you can name it whatever you want) and add an entry in grub (or lilo). Your 2.4 kernel will only disappear if you delete the image you have for it in boot, it's probably called bzImage if you didn't rename it already.

----------

## G-Style

Where would I find the image (so for the noob questions I haven't done something like this).

----------

## Vishruth

Kernel 2.6.1 is out already! The changelog is very huge. I'm downloading it now...

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ChangeLog-2.6.1

----------

## Mnemia

Only really weird thing I've noticed with 2.6 after a little while using it is that the mouse on my laptop (actually an IBM pointer thingy) goes whacko for the first about 10 seconds after I start X.  When I move it in that time period it goes CRAZY and is uncontrollable. Then, after I've moved it a certain amount, it goes back to normal and stays that way until I restart X again. I'm pretty sure this is related to 2.6.x because it started happening immediately upon my switching to the new kernel, before I did the NPTL thing or recompiled anything else. It's still happening and I've moved to the 2.6.1rc1 since then.

Anyone else see this happen or am I just missing the post?

----------

## markfl

 *G-Style wrote:*   

> Where would I find the image (so for the noob questions I haven't done something like this).

 

/usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage i believe

Mnemia: Have you tried recompiling X? its annoying but i've seen several 2.6 related problems solved by recompiling the package under 2.6.

markfl

----------

## zwik

When will 2.6.x move from sys-kernel/development-source to sys-kernel/vanilla-sources ?

----------

## Zephaniah

One thing I'm not sure about... if I have the source for kernel 2.6.0 already, and I want to emerge 2.6.1, shouldn't portage just grab the patch and apply it , instead of getting all 33 megs of 2.6.1 ? Mine doesn't do that at least..

----------

## beandog

 *Zephaniah wrote:*   

> One thing I'm not sure about... if I have the source for kernel 2.6.0 already, and I want to emerge 2.6.1, shouldn't portage just grab the patch and apply it , instead of getting all 33 megs of 2.6.1 ? Mine doesn't do that at least..

 

Ive been wondering about that too ... seems like a waste of bandwidth, when all we need is the patch.  That's what I did, for 2.6.0 -> 2.6.1.  Sure beats waiting for yet another 35 meg download.

----------

## pjv

 :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Idea:   :Arrow:  About the naming game:

It would seem logic to me to have three big kernel series in portage:

- an official kernel series which goes from 2.0 to 2.6.1

- a gentoo modified kernel series (to 2.6.1)

- a development series (let's say 2.6.2 or 2.7)

People who need 2.4 and don't want to get an auto update to 2.6 should put a block in portage (maybe portage-ng could supply).

So I think 2.6.1 should definitely be continued in what is now called the vanilla-sources!!   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## G-Style

I finally got 2.6.1 up yesterday, and I love the improvements from 2.4.22 kernel that I was using.

----------

## ZeRat

great   :Very Happy:  I'll check it out

 :Razz: 

----------

## BlinkEye

 *Quote:*   

> I finally got 2.6.1 up yesterday, and I love the improvements from 2.4.22 kernel that I was using.

 

well, i wonder if it is an improvement that some pobular keyboards don't work correctly anymore (like ms-keyboards or logitech-keyboards). for me it's now working after some tuning of the kernel within x all right, but in console mode i still have one key that behaves VERY strange ($ switches from the last to the current console and backwards). it's interesting because this behaviour is known since a long time (i've read about these problems even after the 2.6-test8 release) and they persists. i wonder why they release a final when such problems remain (i don't have this behaviour with kernel-2.4.23). 

just wanted to let you know

----------

## Mnemia

 *Mnemia wrote:*   

> Only really weird thing I've noticed with 2.6 after a little while using it is that the mouse on my laptop (actually an IBM pointer thingy) goes whacko for the first about 10 seconds after I start X.  When I move it in that time period it goes CRAZY and is uncontrollable. Then, after I've moved it a certain amount, it goes back to normal and stays that way until I restart X again. I'm pretty sure this is related to 2.6.x because it started happening immediately upon my switching to the new kernel, before I did the NPTL thing or recompiled anything else. It's still happening and I've moved to the 2.6.1rc1 since then.
> 
> Anyone else see this happen or am I just missing the post?

 

OK, this thread has been quiet of late but I still haven't found a solution to this problem. I've been through several different 2.6.x kernel revisions, and I have recompiled Xfree twice since then. I've gotten a new glibc, and recompiled a large proportion of my system (did an emerge -pu --deep for the first time in a while). And I STILL have this mouse craziness problem. To describe the problem I'm having better, my mouse "teleports" at random around the screen when I move it at first, and even registers click events when I don't touch the buttons. And then it fixes itself after 10 or so seconds -  but it never corrects itself unless I continually move it around for that period of time.

No weird messages in logs etc...and it doesn't happen if I boot into a 2.4 kernel. Anyone have ANY clue what could cause this?

EDIT: I take that back - in kernel 2.6.2, but not earlier 2.6.x versions, this message gets generated in dmesg:

```

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

```

----------

## beandog

Hey Ive had that same problem too... can't pin it down though.  I figured it was just because of my window manager (IceWM).

Happens on and off ... never the same place twice it seems.

----------

## Mnemia

 *sdibb wrote:*   

> Hey Ive had that same problem too... can't pin it down though.  I figured it was just because of my window manager (IceWM).
> 
> Happens on and off ... never the same place twice it seems.

 

What type of machine and what video card do you have? I've been working on it some more and I'm beginning to think it's related to some kind of AGP glitch. I think it happens when the XFree86 Radeon driver scans the AGP bus...

Too bad the new XFree version is embroiled in all this license nonsense...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## beandog

Yah Ive got a Radeon too ... mines an All In Wonder 7500.

I knew I should have bought an Nvidia card. :T

----------

## unseen-enigma

ah the joy of owning a radeon with linux  :Sad: 

----------

## diebels

 *Quote:*   

> Only really weird thing I've noticed with 2.6 after a little while using it is that the mouse on my laptop (actually an IBM pointer thingy) goes whacko for the first about 10 seconds after I start X. When I move it in that time period it goes CRAZY and is uncontrollable. Then, after I've moved it a certain amount, it goes back to normal and stays that way until I restart X again. I'm pretty sure this is related to 2.6.x because it started happening immediately upon my switching to the new kernel

 

I've had the exactly same symptom on my inspiron 8100 touch pad&stick, think it was X -configure made bad config with something auto in mouse protocol or device.

This works for me:

```
/etc/X11/XF86Config

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Identifier      "Mouse0"

        Option          "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "Protocol" "PS/2"

EndSection

```

----------

## Mnemia

 *diebels wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Only really weird thing I've noticed with 2.6 after a little while using it is that the mouse on my laptop (actually an IBM pointer thingy) goes whacko for the first about 10 seconds after I start X. When I move it in that time period it goes CRAZY and is uncontrollable. Then, after I've moved it a certain amount, it goes back to normal and stays that way until I restart X again. I'm pretty sure this is related to 2.6.x because it started happening immediately upon my switching to the new kernel 
> 
> I've had the exactly same symptom on my inspiron 8100 touch pad&stick, think it was X -configure made bad config with something auto in mouse protocol or device.
> 
> This works for me:
> ...

 

Thanks a ton. Changing the Protocol line to "PS/2" from "auto" solved the problem I was having. Odd though that the exact same config file (with the auto line), which I've been using for over a year and half, works fine in 2.4 kernels but not in 2.6. Oh well, must be some kind of bug in the XFree86 auto-detection stuff. Does seem to happen though when the AGP bus gets initialized, or rescanned by X. I'm guessing that the radeon xfree-drm driver in the 2.6 kernel does something weird to the buses when it checks for AGP devices that messes with the mouse auto-detection.

----------

